# Slab Mead Brewers



## Blackapple (6/9/11)

Wondering if anyone in SLAB is a mead brewer or has brewed Mead at some stage.

Would like to get a bit of advice and possibly try some at the meet up on the weekend.

Cheers

Jordo


----------



## Plastic Man (8/9/11)

I remember buying a bottle of mead at Kelly's bottle shop at Kogarah many years ago, but never actually brewed any. Would like ti taste some home brewed examples though.


----------



## biggo (8/9/11)

I am not a SLAB member but I am a AHB and West coast brewers member that brews mead


----------



## Tim (9/9/11)

Just a quicky as I'm ignorant on such matters. Do you actually brew mead or is it made by fermentation?

Ie. you don't brew wine or cider. You make them by fermentation. But beer is brewed from grains.

Just curious?


----------



## biggo (9/9/11)

Tim said:


> Just a quicky as I'm ignorant on such matters. Do you actually brew mead or is it made by fermentation?
> 
> Ie. you don't brew wine or cider. You make them by fermentation. But beer is brewed from grains.
> 
> Just curious?



Think of the honey as Extract, so as you say I make it by fermentation unless I make a Braggot


----------



## Tim (9/9/11)

Cool. Thanks for answering. I have never tasted mead or read any of the mead threads on AHB. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## barls (9/9/11)

not slab but isb, im a mead maker in sydney and there are a few of us. happy to answer questions its just a further drive.


----------



## Blackapple (10/9/11)

barls said:


> not slab but isb, im a mead maker in sydney and there are a few of us. happy to answer questions its just a further drive.


Thanks Barls

Have you got a good beginners recipe.

Wouldnt mind havin a crack at it. Cheers


----------



## Plastic Man (10/9/11)

there's been a few good mead shows on Basic Brewing Radio over the years/ Could be worth a relisten.


----------



## barls (10/9/11)

Blackapple said:


> Thanks Barls
> 
> Have you got a good beginners recipe.
> 
> Wouldnt mind havin a crack at it. Cheers


ether one of these
http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=co...&Itemid=459
or this one on here.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost

this is the one i started with
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=16166

most of mine are just honey, nutrient and water to get the gravity im after. i then add my fruit or spice to them later


----------

